# ITE residential panel covers



## gasparky (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find 30 year old panel covers ?


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

If the panel and breakers are 30 years old, don't you think a replacement is in order? You can buy a panel with breakers at Home Depot for between $50.00 and $154.00. Instead of screwing around with old you can have new.


----------



## gasparky (Jan 27, 2010)

crazymurph said:


> If the panel and breakers are 30 years old, don't you think a replacement is in order? You can buy a panel with breakers at Home Depot for between $50.00 and $154.00. Instead of screwing around with old you can have new.


The panel cover is for a bank owned house, that is to be sold. They want a price to replace cover and also to replace panel. Will make more money to replace panel but have to try to find panel cover.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think it's pretty safe to say that you won't find one. I know of no surplus or used stock dealer that handles old panel covers.

Now, your next options. I lean toward panel replacement if the panel is easy to change. I lean toward interior and cover replacement (leaving the panelboard can in tact) if the panel is difficult to replace.

I recently changed the interior and cover of an old Trumbull panel in a church (flush panel, all piped in EMT) with a QO interior and cover. Worked like a charm. In your case, I'd probably just recommend that you buy a Siemens panel and place the guts of the Seimens panel in your ITE can and bolt on the Siemens cover. That way, you can reuse all your old breakers. Just pull a tape on your old panelboard can and go shopping for something with an interior that will fit and a cover that will cover the can.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

gasparky said:


> Will make more money to replace panel but have to try to find panel cover.


sez who? 

The odds of finding one in any sort of presentable (or safe) condition is slim
Call your buddy at the sheet metal shop; bring good dimensions and a few pics.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

gasparky said:


> The panel cover is for a bank owned house, that is to be sold. They want a price to replace cover and also to replace panel. Will make more money to replace panel but have to try to find panel cover.


Well, that's easy. Your price to replace the cover is exactly the same as your price to replace the panel. Try not to bend over backwards for people unless there's some compelling reason. It's not likely ANY electrician will come up with a cover. My experience with bank REO's tells me that they really only call one electrician. They might get you to bid a job a few different ways, but it's normally not competitive bidding. The bank asset managers aren't general contractors. They just want the issues off their plate.


----------



## gasparky (Jan 27, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I think it's pretty safe to say that you won't find one. I know of no surplus or used stock dealer that handles old panel covers.
> 
> Now, your next options. I lean toward panel replacement if the panel is easy to change. I lean toward interior and cover replacement (leaving the panelboard can in tact) if the panel is difficult to replace.
> 
> I recently changed the interior and cover of an old Trumbull panel in a church (flush panel, all piped in EMT) with a QO interior and cover. Worked like a charm. In your case, I'd probably just recommend that you buy a Siemens panel and place the guts of the Seimens panel in your ITE can and bolt on the Siemens cover. That way, you can reuse all your old breakers. Just pull a tape on your old panelboard can and go shopping for something with an interior that will fit and a cover that will cover the can.


Replacing the guts is great idea,they remodeled house and the panel is actually in a bathroom behind the mirror if you can believe that.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Give them the price of a change out, then add $20 and give them that as a price for a new cover.:jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

gasparky said:


> Replacing the guts is great idea,they remodeled house and the panel is actually in a bathroom behind the mirror if you can believe that.


Yeah, knowing that, if you replace that whole panel, you're going to end up needing to relocate it. If you "repair" it with a new cover (and coincidently, new guts), chances are pretty good that you can leave it where it's at. If I fixed it in it's present location, my bill would say nothing more than "reinstalled loose panel cover".


----------

